# Who makes the parts for Troy Bilt?



## peppy (Jul 19, 2006)

The neighbor threw away a 4 cycle trimmer and he couldnt figure out what was wrong with it. I took it and found the problem which was the trimmer head gears were stripped. What I want to do is just buy the gears and replace that part only. MTD wants to sell the head assembly for $50 when the entire lower attachment costs $60 at Lowes. anybody know how to get just those 2 gears?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

MTD makes the parts for troybilt..... is it a split boom? replace the lower half.


----------



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

if you can get the part # for the gears only try m and d www.mandd.com they carry just about any parts out there ,if you can't do that look on ebay i got my dad a shindawa trimmer head gearbox and all used for like 35.00 thats shipping included , that thing is usually over 100.00


----------



## peppy (Jul 19, 2006)

$46.16. and flea-bay has nothing. thanks though


----------



## certifiedtech (Jun 30, 2006)

The you need are for "Ryobi" which is owned by MTD. These parts can be found at most any Small Eng Repair Shop


----------

